# Pony's HGH journal



## Pony (Jun 21, 2011)

So I guess theres not a lot of women doing HGH cycles.  At least they're not writing about it if they are.  Im going to document my 6 month cycle in hopes that it will educate us all a little further on HGH cycles in women.  So here goes, basically today Ive started my injections.  My plan is to start with 3iu's a day split between 2 injections. 1.5iu's in the morning and 1.5 ius again in the afternoon/evening.  I'll also be doing this on a 5 day on, 2 day off cycle where I split my days (wed, thurs, fri, sat off, sun, mon, tues off) I plan on ending my 6 months @ 4 iu's daily split into an AM and PM dose of 2 iu's.

Im pretty decent at building muscle, but losing fat and tightening skin is a trial for me so 3-4 ius sounds like a good dose, but lets see how I feel when I start feeling the effects.  Im 29 years old and in 2 months Ill turn 30.  Im around 190-200 pounds, size 14.  Ill make sure to get all of my measurements and actual weight by the end of the week, as well as a body fat reading.  Im currently taking RX6 which is a thermogenic and Dymatize Xpand.  Lets see if I have the energy to hit the gym at least 3 times a week on top of my physically demanding job (concrete form systems carpenter), Im going to shoot for a 30 min cardio workout as a start, and lets see what this extra energy is going to let me do.

Also, I think its important to note that Im injection Somagena Somatropin, and not a weaker synthetic.  Any thoughts, suggestions, advice, questions on things I left out is much appreciated because this is my first time doing any sort of cycle and I would like to learn as much as possible from it.


lets fuckin do this!


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!  I'm on board....Good luck!


----------



## Pony (Jul 23, 2011)

Im really bad with keeping this up, thats obviously a given.  Now Im at the end of my first month of the cycle, and Im starting to see some changes in my appearance.  My skin is firming up, I have loose skin on my upper arms and it has started to melt away.  If there is anywhere that I can see definite progress from the HGH its my upper arms.  This one facet of my improvement so far is proof this shit works. Ok, so for the past 4 weeks Ive been running 3ui's daily split between 1 morning and 1 evening injection of 1.5iu's.  Im just now starting to see an increase in my energy, paired with my newly lightened work schedule, I think I'll start hitting the gym after work now.  Remember that I do heavy construction, so although theres no structured or routine workout, I am working out 5 days a week, 8 hours a day.  Ive been eating relatively clean, I dont have a sick diet worked out, I dont have time cook and shop... its just the reality of things.  However Ive made small and increasing improvements in my diet (small changes and more of them slowly for longevity)  ie replacing eggs with egg whites and more white meat as well as drinking more water as opposed to other drinks and more fruits and vegetables, as well as smaller meals.  Like I said small changes.  Originally I was planning on doing 3iu's and ending at 6 months doing 4 ius which I would have increased gradually.  Now Im toying with the idea of doing a longer cycle which would look like this: 
month 1 3iu's 
months 2-7 4iu's
last kit 2iu's/1iu

Im turning 30 and since Im still relatively young I dont want my body to think it should stop making HGH just because Im injecting it temporarily.  So I will use this month to ween on, 6 months at full cycle and after 6 months Ill buy one last kit, inject 2 iu's for half the kit and perhaps inject the last half of the kit @ 1iu daily.  Ive read and heard from word of mouth that you can inject small amounts of HGH for as long as you want, 2iu's or less seems to be the consensus on dosage for that type of thing.  Taking this into account, that last kit should pose no risk of side effects.  

Speaking of side effects, lets talk about the carpal tunnel.  Some people will get carpal tunnel from injecting HGH, I believe I had a very light case before starting with the HGH and since side effects are minimal to none in doses of 4iu's and lower, I thought it was worth the risk.  I havent felt anything out of the ordinary, I can still play guitar after work, thats where the true test was.  I still experience normal fatigue when pulling and driving nails at work or if Ive been playing guitar for a while.  This is a blessing considering my work with music and my career as a carpenter.  Ive also had the misfortune of starting my cycle during my period, I say misfortune because I have to take my progress pics bloated.  I will say this, being one month in, I dont feel as bloated at all, it could be the heat wave too so I wont say Im certain the HGH has any effect on water retention during your period, but we'll certainly find out before this cycle is over with.  Im also in more pain, and the MO has switched up a little.  There was some spotting, then more cramping and pain on the second day as opposed to the first day, but this could also be the harsh weather and changes in my daily life that have affected this, like I said we'll find out.  Its a couple of things to keep in mind if you're a woman and you want to cycle HGH.  Ive been told HGH affects our fertility, is this a sign of my body changing in relation to that?  I have no clue.  But its a thought that crossed my mind, and if this is how my body reacts to HGH during my period, its something I would tell another woman to bring up to her doctor before starting a cycle. 

In the beginning of this post I said that my loose-skinned upper arms were the surefire sign that the HGH is starting to take effect, but I didnt get to brag about the other things Im starting to see.  Firstly my gut is getting smaller, my silouette is getting a bit more streamlined, and my tit/stomach ratio in a sports bra is improving.  Of course like I said my skin is improving which is a broad statement in itself since that affect many aspects of appearance.  Elasticity and tightness is improving as well as tone and coloring. I can see in my face that my cheeks are more subtly rosy than they were before, before it was almost splotchy in a way... hard to describe but I guess you could say its the smoothing effect you get when you put on a really good foundation powder.  I definitely look younger, any fine lines that were starting to form have started to erase themselves.  My acne hasnt disappeared but has improved.  No big zits this period as per my usual few big ones.  I also started getting bad acne on my back last year which has cleared up a lot as well.  Also theres some acne on my chest which is starting to disappear too.  

There is one more important side effect I forgot to mention.  Hair growth.  I find that shaving lasts half as long as it did before.  I also pluck and wax more often.  Pain is beauty!  Well thats my report on my first month.  I would like to hold off on progress pics until the end of the cycle, but there is a small difference most noticable in my profile and if anyone wants to see now Ill post em up for ya.  

I hope that anyone reading this is learning something new about HGH, and I hope its helping you make informed decision about your cycle.  Research is super important, this shit aint a game.


----------



## niki (Jul 23, 2011)

I for one, am appreciative!  Thanks for the detailed report - am a sucker for data.....am seriously considering this stuff - still a couple of months out.

niki


----------



## Pony (Jul 23, 2011)

niki said:


> I for one, am appreciative!  Thanks for the detailed report - am a sucker for data.....am seriously considering this stuff - still a couple of months out.
> 
> niki



Good Im glad I can help, Im going to start putting some stats up like my height, weight and measurements so we can gauge the effects and get a better idea of how effective HGH is.


----------



## Pony (Jul 27, 2011)

My height is 5'-8.5" and my weight is between 198 and 202 depending on the day. Ill need to take my measurements later and hopefully can find a way to calculate body fat. 

Ok so this update I would like to report on how the rest of my period went.  The whole MO changed this time around and I cant think its just the weather or stress because thats never changed everything so drastically.  I felt no sluggishness except for the first day of pain, after that Ive been full of energy.  Also it started to taper off on the 3rd day and by yesterday (day 5) it was completely gone which is a day ahead of schedule.  This is something I will be monitoring closely over the remainder of my cycle.  Besides the cramps this has to be one of the best periods Ive had since Ive been off birth control.  

Ok so theres a wrench in the plan now, I ran out of my supply and am waiting for my new order to come in.  Its wednesday evening now and my last shot was monday morning.  I finished off the vial whch had a little under 2 ius in it.  I feel fine, and honestly I wasnt on my cycle long enough to determine whether this will fuck me up or not which really blows cuz when something like this happens and you cant make something good out of it (like learning) then its just a burn.  When my new shipment comes it, I will start at 4 iu's a day same schedule of 5 days on and 2 days off. Hopefully this is going to be my only gap in the cycle.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 5, 2011)

hey pony do you have access to a blood-glucose meter?
im curious as to what your fasted BG is reading at after an hgh shot


----------



## Pony (Aug 6, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> hey pony do you have access to a blood-glucose meter?
> im curious as to what your fasted BG is reading at after an hgh shot




I dont own one, but if they're cheap enough I can pick one up.  Right now Im still waiting for my next shipment, obviously Im going to have to start this all over again.  I plan on upping my dose, but if you'd like to compare readings I can always take my original dose once or twice (original dose=1.5 ius, new dose 2 ius) obv not a big enough difference to make or break my cycle.  Ill post when my new shipment comes in.

Im not sure if it was a shift in my blood glucose levels, but I could definitely "feel it" when I first injected myself.  It could have been anything, but I could only describe it as a mild, warm wave.. almost like excitement or adrenaline, but very mild of course.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 6, 2011)

wow, the report you give is inspiring...  got to get my wife to read up on this....  i will be following along 

great progress and good luck


----------



## niki (Aug 6, 2011)

Glucose meters are cheap - ten bucks or so.....the test strips are more expensive, generic brands are around $20 for 50 strips.......defininitely affordable and very useful data for you.


----------



## Pony (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks carmine, I hope my journal helps your wife make an informed decision, I should be getting a shipment soon so this journal will be functional again soon.  

Will be picking up that glucose meter for the next injection.  I look forward to starting this cycle!


----------



## Pony (Aug 20, 2011)

OK so I got my order!  100 iu's of generic blue tops.  Im going to start off with 2 ius 2x a day and see if I need to back off to 3 ius a day.  I already started my diet so as of this morning I weigh in at 195.6 which is a few pounds less than last time I posted.  Last time I took my BF it was roughly 28%-29%. 177 pounds is going to be my first goal weight, also Id like to see 25% bf as well.  Im not sure where Ill hit first or what Im going to look like, but they seem like reasonable first goals.


----------



## Pony (Sep 3, 2011)

OK guys heres an update.  2 weeks ago I received my kit and Ive been running 4 ius a day for 5 days on and 2 days off.  I inject 2ius after I wake up and 2 ius in the afternoon or evening.  So far no side effects, but its only been 2 weeks and it could take up to a month to start feeling them (if and when they might hit).  Like Ive stated before, the only thing Im worried about it the carpal tunnel, and if the last go around was any indication of how I will feel during this cycle, than I have nothing to worry about.  My new stats are as follows:

current weight = 196lbs
current bf% = 26.71
lean body mass = 144lbs
*goal bf% = 20
goal weight = 179.6 - 183.2*  (Two different websites gave me these numbers, however the website that gave me the 179.6 number seemed a little more accurate overall)

I still have yet to purchase the glucose meter and I will try to remember to do so today when I run my errands.  I'll start posting the different readings I get with that as well.  When your birthday, a national holiday honoring your job, and your anniversary all pop up within the same week, its kinda hard to keep on track with your diet.  Everyone is trying to celebrate with you at all times.  However Ive been using as much will power and moderation I can muster and although its a losing battle on all levels, Ive managed to only fluctuate a pound or two 

Ive been researching supplementing this cycle with clenbuterol and t3.  Ive booked a vacation for the first week of december and I would like to shred as much as possible.  As you can see from the numbers up top there, I dont have TOO far to go, so Im still weighing in on that.  We'll see, but I think Im leaning towards doing it.  I would be running t3 for 6 weeks and clenbuterol for 2 weeks on and off.  Im still researching dosing.  Ok guys, slowly but surely I am reaching my goals.  Definition is coming into my upper arms *(goodbye "bye-bye arm" you miserable bitch, you!!)*, really I just never thought that would happen.  Also my gut is shrink but still there, but Im starting to see the definition of my hip bones coming through.  I definitely have loose skin that needs to tighten, so lets hope the GH really pulls through here, wouldnt it be grand to wear a bikini next summer?  

Yes, yes it would.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Sep 6, 2011)

Im really interested in this as I put my 70 year old mom on GH and she's been reporting hot flashes and menopausal symptoms. Maybe when I get a chance I'll shoot you a pm to share notes cause there is almost no information re females on hgh. good luck!


----------



## Pony (Sep 17, 2011)

MaxBiceps said:


> Im really interested in this as I put my 70 year old mom on GH and she's been reporting hot flashes and menopausal symptoms. Maybe when I get a chance I'll shoot you a pm to share notes cause there is almost no information re females on hgh. good luck!



Wow, may I ask why?  If its personal - no biggie, but Im just curious.  Sometimes Ill get hot right after I inject, sometimes I dont.  I have noticed being warmer in general tho.  I have noticed my PMS symptoms changing, less cry-baby and more angry - in general calmer though.  If your dads still around or your moms got a BF, they might be smiling a little wider these days.  Not to get inappropriate, but she can expect that aspect of her life to change as well.


----------



## Pony (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok so I havent been here in a while, sometimes life gets in the way.  I keep trying to update at the most inane times.  Well as far as the cycle is going everything is on point.  My body is getting solid.  Ive gotten more strict with my diet, Ive been eating cleaner and more protein at night (and throughout the day), as well as making a solid effort to eat a smaller meal earlier before bed time.  Ive also found this great website Anabolic Gourmet.  So you'll be seeing me post more about my diet, as Ive gotten very serious about turning it around and making the lifestyle change to eat better.  Now Im not looking for sponsorships, schedules and regiments, Im just looking to fit a great diet into my hectic lifestyle.  One thing Ive been failing with is working out more.  I really try for more than 3-4x a week but Im not motivated at all.   I need some help getting out and about more.  Sometimes you're just down and slumpy and cant snap out of it soon enough.  I keep thinking Im wasting my cycle, but no matter how hard I come down on myself, I still get lazy about it.  What do you guys do to bring yourselves out of a slump?  

Now with all that negativity in the last paragraph, lemme flip this shit on ya'll right now and tell you the goodness.  I just started taking jack3d.  Now theres a product that fucking does its job.  I can move mountains on that shit and if theres anything keeping me in the gym its that shit.  When I go I hit it fucking hard and it feels great (still cant cough after that ab workout 3 days ago).  Im slimming down more than ever!  I see so much of my lap when I sit down!  My bye-bye arm is going bye-bye!  And my thighs, well theyre just looking smaller and smaller.  Gosh I love this junk, I really do.  Think about having an extremely physical job for 4 years and not making much if any physical progress with it.  This cycle is bringing me past my plateau and giving me confidence again.  I forgot about that confidence you get when you feel great about yourself, but its an amazing thing.  Oh and my gut - did I forget to mention my gut getting harder and smaller?  I still need to melt a lot of jiggle off me, but Im not even done with my first kit and Im seeing some great results, Im excited to see where I'll be after 3 kits!

Now I was told that 4 ius a day was overkill for women.  Maybe thats true for most women, but since I could get no verification on the source of this info, or what the reason for the person telling me it was overkill, Im only going to assume its a person by person basis and dosing should be determined by how your body is and experimenting by adding or subtracting iu's in small increments.  So far at this dose I dont have any hand problems, but we just got our first cold front of the fall so lets see what the cold weather brings us.

I went to the store to get a glucose monitor.  It was $25, thats fine, but the strips were $50 and it didnt cover even a month of tests so fuck that. 

I dont have my weight stats yet, ive already eaten this morning and am probs holding water from that baccala last night, so ill take my weight when im on empty.  I think ive been avoiding the scale because Ive been slackin on the workouts.  HELP!  I would like to start a yoga/spin/lifting regiment for the fall, spliting yoga, lifting and spin between 5 workouts a week and hitting all my major lifting groups (push/pull/ab & legs).  Still havent worked out that system yet and am open to any ideas you guys might have about that as well.  

So your homework?  Help me get my ass in gear and if you can, offer some suggestions for my diet/workout plan for the fall!  

Thanks again for reading, if theres anything youd like me to monitor specifically, post it up here so I can make this blog better.


----------



## Pony (Oct 15, 2011)

So my diet has shaped up really nice, all fresh meats, fish, veggies, nuts, spices, etc..  My girlfriend is an incredible health nut so thats been a greatly positive influence on my diet.  So a typical day looks something like this:

6:15am bagel with egg whites and turkey with ketchup and tomato
9:30am 3/4 cup ezekiel flax cereal with 1 scoop protein powder and almond milk
12pm usually some left overs from last night
2:30pm protein shake
4:30 pm piece of fruit
7pm Salmon with steamed asparagus 

Thats pretty typical for me now, and its been cheaper than buying Park Slope artisan food.  Ive also started the Insanity schedule.  Now that shits no fucking joke.  Im finishing up week 2 and Im feeling great, its amazing how this workout, well... works.  Im feeling harder and stronger, I can actually picture myself with abs and how it would feel.  So Im making some strides here with the diet and exersize.  As for the diet, I know Icould weight shit out and plan so many cals or grams of protein... Im looking for a diet thats more sustainable throughout my life, not just for 6 months to lose weight. Id like to make whatever food routine I establish now, the foundation for the rest of my life. Basically I wanna re-learn my approach to food, because it wasnt always good.


Good news is Ive lost almost 10lbs since I started this cycle.  Bad news is my BF% hasnt gone down.  At least Ive lost the weight, but damn WTF?  Should I take a day or two off from Insanity to go lift or what?  Im not happy about this shit, but like I said, at least I lost the 10 lbs.  Also Im starting to get a more youthful appearance.  I went to an old friends wedding the other night and the response people had when seeing me for the first time in a while was great.  A friend who knows about this cycle of GH also commented about how well its working because he can see how young I look in all these pictures.  I look younger than my ex gfs who are younger than me!  (and dont we all know how great it is to walk up to an ex looking so much better than when you last saw them!)  All in all this is starting to pay off.  Im super happy I started this cycle, and gave myself the kickstart I needed to get on the right track to a happy healthy life.


----------



## niki (Oct 15, 2011)

Keep up the good work! Everybody thinks my oldest son and I are 'together'......nobody believes I'm his mom.....GREAT feeling.....lol  (he's 17 and looks older, I'm 37 and look younger) 

And you KNOW what I'm gonna say........go move some fucking WEIGHT!

Works for me. 

Don't make me come up there.....cuz soon, I'll be able to and I WILL!


----------



## Pony (Oct 18, 2011)

If you come up here, you better get me on that chest routine, and then I'll show you how to put up those big girl numbers on biceps   Keep up the great work girl!




niki said:


> Keep up the good work! Everybody thinks my oldest son and I are 'together'......nobody believes I'm his mom.....GREAT feeling.....lol  (he's 17 and looks older, I'm 37 and look younger)
> 
> And you KNOW what I'm gonna say........go move some fucking WEIGHT!
> 
> ...


----------



## niki (Oct 19, 2011)

Did I mention I hate biceps?  

Deadlifted 285x2 yesterday......more than compensates for my pathetic biceps.....

 I LOVE this game.......=D

(No 'routine'  just pure, unadulterated rage........been thru a lot this year....try getting divorced, it moves weight like nothing else!  Lol)

Not bitter, oh no, just feeding my 200lb press attempt for tomorrow.....


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely have to get the mrs. To read this!!


----------



## Pony (Nov 7, 2011)

Trollin the boards so I figured I give an update.  Well I just started day 1 of the second part of Insanity.  I felt it really coming together last week during the recovery workouts, but tonight kicked my ass.  I could barely do half of the workout.  Unfortunately for me, this is exactly how I like my workouts = impossible.  Even the people on video had to stop and scream and curse.  Shawn T is a beast and a devil.  There I said it.

I went and saw a sports doctor last week for my foot, turns out my ankle has been locked tight and one of calf muscles was so tight it was pulling the outside of my foot down and in so I was hurting my 4th and 5th metacarpal.  I still walk like peg leg for the first 30 seconds after I stand, but at least we've targeted the problem.  My doctor says I should absolutely not do any plyometrics, I didnt have the heart to tell him about insanity.

My diet is coming along well.  I eat all fresh fruits, veggies and meats from a local butcher/market, ezekiel w/protein powder, almond milk and crystal light (who could resist?). Typical workday in meals:

6:15am - bagel with egg whites, tomato and turkey OJ black coffee
9:45am - 1/3c Ezekiel Flax cereal, 1 cup almond milk, 1 scoop dymatize xt
12pm - leftovers from last nights dinner 1-1 1/2 cups
2:30pm - 1 scoop dymatize xt, 12 oz water
4:15pm - 1 1/2 scoop Jack3d grape, 8oz water, small apple
6:00pm - 1 scoop dymatize xt, 12.oz water
7:30pm - 1 medium basa filet cajun w/rolled oats, 1c tomato salad.

Heres my #'s for 2 months of HGH so far:

192.4 lbs
26.45% bf
142.4 LBM


Doesnt look like much on paper, but its a size. My skin is also getting tighter which adds to it.  Im not sure what the results would be if I hadnt started doing Insanity, Ive never hit it this hard so my bodys really going into shock.  I feel the vitamins, GH and diet of fresh food really helps my body recover.  Right now Im taking St Johns Wort, a womans multi, tonalin, and guggelsterones.  Recently I started taking Milk Thistle and stopped my 2 year thermogenic stint.  What a fucking lie, and I was needlessly addicted to caffeine.  

Im exhausted and I need to stretch my calf and unlock my ankle.  Mexico in less than 4 weeks!!


----------



## Pony (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn Lats was right I suck at this....

Ok so Ive been enjoying month 4!  Last time I weighed myself I was 188 right before Mexico.  I finished Insanity like a champ and am gearing up for a round of p90x.  I was feeling some soreness and fatigue in my wrists before Thanksgiving, so I decided to lower my dose to 3 ius on the 5/2 split.  I feel much better, and Im sure the 5 days I didnt inject while I was away, helped my carpal muscles relax.  


At this point Ive been doing strictly home workouts so posting routine here would probably bore you, but fuck it.

While Im waiting for my resistance bands to come in the mail, Im just doing the p90x routines that dont require them.  Tonight I did Cardio X, tomorrow I'll do Kempo X and sunday I'll do stretch X.  Next week is gonna be killer because Im mixing it up with Insanity for sure. Big big fun!  

My diet is pretty solid at this point.  I eat the majority of my carbs in the morning and have a small helping in the meal before my workout.  This is typical of my daily intake:

fri
630am - bagel with egg whites, turkey and tomato, small black coffee
930am - 1/2c mueseli with 1 scoop dymatize elite vanilla, 1 scoop dymatize fusion 7 chocolate, 3/4c almond milk
12pm - 3/4c cottage cheese, 2 tbsp natural pc
230pm - 1c leftovers
415pm - jack3d
6pm - 1 scoop dymatize fusion 7 + 1/2 scoop concrete
730pm - cajun catfish baked with tomato salad

leftovers was 1 cup of this recipe:

1 lb 99% lean ground turkey
1 pack of steamers veggies (the broccoli, cauliflower carrots pack)
1 jar Prego heart healthy sauce
1/2 whole wheat pasta

I got this off here somewhere and modified it slightly.

Cajun Catfish

hot sauce, cajun seasoning, black pepper, parsley, dill, and garlic to taste
1/2 cup rolled oats

i just season the catfish to my liking (i like it spicy), then sprinkle the rolled oats on top.



Well there you have it.  I love to cook healthy so Ill try and post the recipes more often, although I do eat a lot of the same things.  Im going to try and keep up with this a little better because Im about to start the second leg of my journey here and I have a poor showing here for the first.


----------

